# Como hacer andar un rele con shift light



## nico_bimbo (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola a toda la comunidad le paso mi problema haber si me pueden dar la solucion.
Tengo un tacometro el cual tiene shiftlight, yo quiero usar ese shiftlight para que me active un rele asi me cambia de color el fondo del velocimetro, pero el problema esta en que cuando conecto el rele no se activa, no se si sera por que el shiftlight tira 30mA. Cual podria ser la solucion, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## shadowpucci (Jul 31, 2008)

mira, lo mas sencillo es sensar la tension con algo de alta impedancia, por ejemplo un comparador con un A.O. y con eso "conmutar" un transistor y que dicho transistor te active el rele. un rele de auto necesita mas de 30mA, si no recuerdo mal, necesita 100. 


si lo que te digo no te sirve,  te armo un circuito con lo que tendrias que hacer. 

saludos

Matias


----------



## nico_bimbo (Ago 2, 2008)

Gracias shadowpucci por responder ya lo pude hacer pero lo hice con optoacoplador 4n35 y el rele no es de auto es uno comun. igual gracias


----------



## gabriel_strizic (Feb 5, 2010)

hola gente yo tengo un tacometro con shiftlight quisiera que cuando encienda me corte el encendido para hacer un limitador de rpm como puedo hacer el shiftlight trabaja con 3 vol


----------



## chizzo_16 (Ago 8, 2010)

con un transistor amigo!!
fijate cual es la polaridad permanente en el shiftlight y si es negativa usa un npn sino un pnp.
conecta un extremo de la bobina del rele a +12V y el otro extremo al colector del transistor.
En la base la señal del shiftlight y el emisor a -12V.


----------

